# HELP! Anyone ever allergic to MAC paints?



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey everyone! I decided to finally test out my brand new tube of Graphito paint & some new eyeshadows. I did the 4 swatches of the e/s on my wrist then i did one of Graphito. Wow a lot came out of the tube LOL and then i took my make-up remover to clean up the whole mess on my wrist. Well two minutes later, my wrist turned a bit patchy and red & now there is even a white bump there! And its kind itchy! I really don't think its because of the make-up remover because i've been using it for years and of course on my eyes! Could it be the paint? Or maybe i rubbed everything off to rough and thats why its all red? Tomorrow is my birthday & i want to use the Graphito but now i'm scared!!! Has anybody ever had an allergic reaction to MAC paints? I've never had a problem with any of their products! Thanks!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 28, 2009)

*Don't risk using it again under any circumstances.*

If it causes a reaction on the skin of your wrist it is likely to cause a _very_ bad reaction on your eyelids.  You may end up not being able to see.  There is very little doubt it was the Graphito paint that caused this given the way you describe it.

Go back to M·A·C and explain that you have had an allergic reaction to the product.  There is a proper procedure they will follow.

Again, may I urge you in the strongest possible terms - DO NOT USE THIS AGAIN ON YOUR SKIN.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks hun! I'm going to test it out on my other wrist and not rub the make-up remover so hard! I really scrubbed it! But i will definetley not put it on my eyes as of now!!!

Did i mention i was wearing a wool sweater? Maybe that made it extra itchy! Oh crap this sucks because i think i found my HG colour!


----------



## udrookie (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not allergic to MAC paints, however, MAC paint pot cause my eyelids to swell, itch, inflame................ sigh....

I thought I was the only allergic to paint pot related products....


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_
Did i mention i was wearing a wool sweater? Maybe that made it extra itchy! Oh crap this sucks because i think i found my HG colour!_

 
that could be the case and then again it might not be.

you should still not take the chance that it will irritate your eyelid. the eyes are a very delicate place and it's not a pretty area to get an allergic reaction.  it's most certainly not worth it!


----------

